# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Unregistered Draftsperson

## slamdunk

G'day! 
Can I use a unregistered draftsperson to draw up plans for 2 units on a subdividable block in Victoria and submit to council? He is skilled enough but havn't registered with building commission yet and I want to help him to make some extra money. I'm not aware of any regulation if applies and any liability imposed on me.
Thanks!

----------


## Black Cat

Best people to ask are Council - they will know what they are willing to accept. I did my own plans for an extension and they were accepted. I doubt I would try for something like that - but if he has the training, then he should be up for the job if Council is willing.

----------


## ringtail

No. He / she  must be registered in order to get professional indemity insurance for *their design*. You are entitled to do your own plans for your own house or deck etc.. the same as a owner builder. He would have to provide you with a form 15 for design.

----------

